
OSDev Wiki - peter_d_sherman
https://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page
======
jackhalford
OSdev wiki is really the mecca when starting the build your own kernel. I've
used it almost exclusively while building my own [1], thanks to this tutorial
[2] osdev I have just finished pre-emptive multitasking!

However the more a kernel mature the less these tutorials are useful, for more
advanced topics there will only be a few open source implementions to take
inspiration from, usuaully linux and the BSDs.

[1] [https://github.com/jzck/kernel-zig](https://github.com/jzck/kernel-zig)
[2] [https://wiki.osdev.org/Brendan%27s_Multi-
tasking_Tutorial](https://wiki.osdev.org/Brendan%27s_Multi-tasking_Tutorial)

